# Dwarf Alberta Spruce



## mainerich (Feb 2, 2010)

YMMV,

I've been bugging the folks in the Lawn and Garden Dept. at the local Home Depot for a few weeks. I finally "got in good" with a few of them. It turns out that most of the shrubs are on consignment from a 3rd party. One of the HD employees said he would ask the person from the 3rd party if she would discount the spruces for me. 


Well, long story short, I just picked up 20 Dwarf Alberta Spruce this afternoon for $120. The woman will be looking at her inventory on the other HDs to see what she can do for me.


Yeah.

Now I just gotta lay the track......

I think I am doing this backwards!>!>!> But it is fun.

Rich


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good deal Rich. I plant mine in the pots, just cut off the top rim some. Slows the growth and if they die, easy to yank out and toss.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

These can be found at very low prices. I don't know how growers can make any thing on them, they are so slow. The worst things about them is winter burn, and the Spider Mites seem to love them. But for the price, they are hard to beat.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I bought mine at Orchard Supply Hardware, A California hardware chain. They special ordered 100 of them for me at $6.50 each in the 1 gallon pot. I plant mine so they can develop a strong root system. I pruned all of the bottom branches off the bottom 6 inches and about 1/3 of the branches above that. I have very hot/dry summers and this helps them survive. I had one die last summer and I left it in place as a dead tree in the forrest. 

Paul Deis


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You are right Mike. I sprayed mine last year with the Home Defense insect stuff, seemed to work great, they have looked great this year. Have to do it again, just in case. Had several die the year before.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess inflation has set in.

I bought 50 about three years ago for 1.00 each. Of course they had been crowded and had a bunch of brown needles. I talked to the manager at Walmart and they sold them at a discount.

Every one of them has flourished. They were about 18 inches high when i bought them. Now they are three feet high and doing great. No disease, no problems. I never water them. 
\
You can see pictures of them in Beginners Forum under Pinetop Lakes Railroad Photos.

John


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Posted By Treeman on 30 Jul 2010 08:52 AM 
These can be found at very low prices. I don't know how growers can make any thing on them, they are so slow. The worst things about them is winter burn, and the Spider Mites seem to love them. But for the price, they are hard to beat.

I agree 100% with this statement (from experience)


----------



## mainerich (Feb 2, 2010)

I was also told that if they or any of the shrubs/plants that I purchase from HD die within a year of purchase, they will replace. If I have the receipt.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Posted By mainerich on 02 Aug 2010 08:07 AM 
I was also told that if they or any of the shrubs/plants that I purchase from HD die within a year of purchase, they will replace. If I have the receipt. 

not exactly, you need receipt + the carcass


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

The other issue is that the spider mites, frost burn, sun burn and so on, often occur well past the 1 year date; as what happened to me; severe winters or summers etc take their toll; they're cute in the store, however


----------



## mainerich (Feb 2, 2010)

You're probably right!

But planting them over the weekend, I did score major points with the CFO of the relationship. She took pictures and sent them out to her parents and my parents..

Hmm, now to ask for one of the RDC locos...........


----------



## davetrou (Jan 2, 2008)

I’ve planted about 170 Alberta Spruce on my layout over the last seven years. Planted 25 the first summer, 2003, 50 the 3rd and 4th. and 50 the summer of 2008.150 are planted in pots, the rest are in the ground. I prune and thin them every two or three years. Takes about two days for the ones in the pots, twice as long per tree for the ones in the ground. I start in the spring about the first of April; I pull the pots out of the ground, Place on pruning bench, (where I can stand up.) Prune trees, then remove from pots, cut the tap roots/loosen soil, put back in pot and soak in a 5gal. Bucket of fertilizer; next dip the foliage in spider mite killer that I’ve mixed in another 5 gal. Bucket. When I’m done, I strain the rest of the insecticide and store for a second spraying in 7 to 10 days if needed, if not, then a fall spraying. Having them in the pots makes it easy to move them around when planting new and smaller ones. Going to get another 50 trees next month, plant half and put the rest in the tree nursery, where they can grow for replacements. I lost one or two trees over the years due to location, lack of water, dogs, frost/sun, and neglect. This should be the last I have to get for a while. Spending one or two days a year on tree maintenance isn’t one of my favorite things, but well worth the time and effort.
Living in the Willamette Valley of Oregon is a good plus factor, the climate for these trees is ideal.
Here’s a list of some good web sites I’ve found with good information on controlling spider mites, and proper care.

Just digging in the dirt. Dave



http://www.evergreengardenworks.com/mites.htm

http://www.entomology.umn.edu/cues/Web/204SpruceSpiderMite.pdf

http://www.ipmimages.org/browse/subimages.cfm?SUB=496

http://www.livingwithbugs.com/ssm.html

http://www.maine.gov/doc/mfs/spidermi.htm


----------



## mainerich (Feb 2, 2010)

I should've kept mine in the pots!

Oh well, isn;t i about getting on your hands and knees and getting dirty?

Although on 20 years I will probably be eating my words.

I'd love to get about 25 more trees. Last night, while eating dinner on the deck, Michelle mentioned how it would be neat to have a logging operation. Hmm,


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

You should look for a Shay, if you don't have one.


----------

